# Rear disc specs and options?



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi y'all.
I've been trying to source parts for a rear drum-to-disc conversion for a year and I'm stuck. The rear spindles I need are just not readily available in my area. So I was looking at other options and here's what I found. I would like to know if the Maxima and G20 spindles are the same and would they bolt right up on a B13 rear with the proper calipers and rotors. Here's the specs I found.

B13 rear discs: AD7HA calipers with 1.1875" bore, using 234x7 rotors. Available from GXE and SE-R Sentra and NX2000.
Infiniti G20 P10/ J30 Maxima rear discs: CL9HA calipers with 1.3370" bore, using 258x9 rotors.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

you can use AD-Van spindles...

i'm in the same position as you... B13 original rear disc setups are very rear, but can be found in trinidad so i'm waiting...


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

tlhingan said:


> B13 rear discs: AD7HA calipers with 1.1875" bore, using 234x7 rotors. Available from GXE and SE-R Sentra and NX2000.
> Infiniti G20 P10/ J30 Maxima rear discs: CL9HA calipers with 1.3370" bore, using 258x9 rotors.


Quick update on this: the CL9HA calipers were available on European B13 and N14 models with the SR20DE/T. So these should bolt-up with proper spindles.


----------



## _M7_ (Dec 6, 2010)

thnk U very much for the info  its very useful 

...´couse I been searching on some like Performance Parts | Racing Parts | S2000 | GT-R | WRX STI | EVO Parts and also at wilwood web site but they are too expensive for me right now


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

My rear brake conversion is complete.
I lucked out and found an NX2000 at the junkyard and took the rear hubs: they bolt right up.
I had already purchased mint condition rear calipers from a fellow on here who wrecked his SE-R. When I compared his calipers and rotors to the ones from the NX2000, his were HUGE! It turns out they were the Maxima calipers listed above, and they bolted right up to the NX2000 rear spindles.
For the master cylinder, I ran into slight difficulties, as my car has the proportioning valves built into the master cylinder, and all the rear disc cars at the junkyard seem to have the proportioning valves separate. To avoid running new lines and stuff, I grabbed the master cylinder from an Altima with the proportioning valves built-in.
I'm still looking for the e-brake cable as the NX2000 was getting crushed the day I got the rear spindles and just ran out of time.
There is a lot of pedal travel before the brakes bite, but that is probably because the proportioning valves are set wrong for my setup. I'll keep my eyes open for another master cylinder with built-in proportioning valves.

Any idea how I would get replacement rotors for the Maxima rear calipers on a 4x100 bolt pattern? Are these JDM rotors?

And by the way, 13" wheels will not fit over these rear discs,you will need at least 14" wheels.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Brake Upgrade*

Front Calipers: AD22VF
Rear Calipers: CL9HA
Brake Servo & Cylinder: Maxima (A32 or J30)
Brake Proportion Valve: Maxima (A32 or J30)


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info!
Where do you get replacement rear rotors from?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

tlhingan said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Where do you get replacement rear rotors from?


You can use either RNN14 or NX2000 w/ ABS rotors.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Aight, my brake conversion is complete. Here's the low-down.

1. To convert from drums to discs, you need new hubs from a B13 Sentra with rear discs, or from a N14 NX/Pulsar (91-93 in North America). Beware, the NX/Pulsar hubs have a different offset than the Sentra, depending on your wheels you may need spacers. 5 mm spacers are JUST enough, you may want to go for a little bit more. I do get some rubbing when the car is loaded with heavy junk, or simply when I'm riding a BIG speed bump.

2. If you are converting from drums to discs, you will also need new park brake cables. Just get the ones for any 4-wheel disc B13 Sentra. These are a bit nasty to get at, since the exhaust system heat shields are in the way and need to be removed for access to the bolts holding the cable clips onto the floorpan.

3. You will also need a new master cylinder. You need something big enough to apply enough pressure, and with the correct proportioning valves for rear discs. Depending which side of North America you are on, a compatible master cylinder will come from either a Maxima or Altima. Go to the local junkyard to see which of these cars has a master cylinder which looks EXACTLY like the one under your hood, as the other car will have something completely different. It seems the Maxima is a good match on the East Coast, but the Altima is the good match out West. The year doesn't really matter, just get something for 4-wheel disc with a bigger bore size that what's under your hood, it should do.

4. One thing you need to keep in mind is the proportioning valve, as there are 2 designs out there on the each of the Sentra, Maxima and Altima. Unless you want to do a plumbing job, stick with the design you have: either your proportioning valves are built into your master cylinder (4 brake lines leaving the cylinder), either they are separate (only 2 brake lines leaving the cylinder). Aftermarket support seems to only be available for proportioning valves that are separate.

5. The brake booster also needs to be upgraded to a more powerful unit. I didn't change mine because it's a PITA to get off. I can do most of my braking just fine, it's just for emergencies I run out of brake assist and end-up having manual brakes you need to literally STAND on to get more braking out of them.

6. Replacement rotors are available from the NX/Pulsar. Just ask for the bigger ones, those are the ones you need.

7. Replacement pads come from a 89-93 Maxima with rear discs, although I'm sure there's brake pads from the NX/Pulsar that would also fit. As far as I know, there were 2 different setups for rear discs on the NX/Pulsar, but only 1 rear disc setup on the Maxima, so to avoid getting the wrong pads, just get the ones from the Maxima.

I still have the smaller stock front calipers, and the car stops way better now with those rear discs. I don't really feel the need to upgrade the fronts anymore, but I just might get around to it. I'm happy with my brakes now.


----------



## nateyiot (Jun 4, 2012)

Racegod said:


> you can use AD-Van spindles...
> 
> i'm in the same position as you... B13 original rear disc setups are very rear, but can be found in trinidad so i'm waiting...


I agree with you, I am using AD-Van spindles.


----------

